# Dalco Athletic Offers Spirit Bling Dye Sublimation Appliqu�



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Dalco Athletic Offers Spirit Bling Dye Sublimation Appliqué*

Dalco Athletic has combined the vibrant, bold colors of dye sublimation with 100% polyester twill to offers a look that offers limitless creative possibilities. Spirit Bling combines a dye sublimated polyester twill appliqué in the pattern of your choice along with a word in rhinestones to create an appliqué that can be adhered the traditional sewn way or with a permanent heat-seal adhesive. If you choose to sew it down, it comes with a free EasyStitch™ sew disk.

To create your Spirit Bling appliqué, you choose a background color; a word in either a color, a plaid or print; and one of five dazzling rhinestone designs. These include “Cheer,” “Mom,” “Football,” “Spirit,” or “Dance.” Custom words also are available. 
The finished appliqué will measure approximately 5 inches by 10 inches. The minimum order is 10 pieces with additional orders in increments of five thereafter. 

For a free copy of the Fabric Dye Sublimation catalog, contact Dalco at (800) 288-3252; email at [email protected] or visit www.dalcoathletic.com. 

Dalco Athletic offers a full line of official’s uniforms and accessories as well as die-cut, water-jet cut, and kiss-cut letters, numbers, shapes, and mascots in a range of materials for creating team and spirit wear. They also offer roll materials to cut your own.


----------

